# SS 13.08.16 - Norgard #3



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Per Norgard (1932 - ?)*

Symphony No. 3 

1. Moderato
2. Allegretto

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I do hope it's allowed to pass, never heard it.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us. This is a new one for me. I'll be listening to









Leif Segerstam/Danish National Radio Symphony Orchestra


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Pugg said:


> I do hope it's allowed to pass, never heard it.


That's all part of the fun, trying something new ;-) Segerstam's recording is available on YouTube. I made sure there was at least one recording available on YouTube for every Symphony that was chosen in this continuation of the Saturday Symphony. This one had several votes from members here.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

This is a symphony that so far eludes me. I have the Chandos CD shown above, and will try once more.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

realdealblues said:


> That's all part of the fun, trying something new ;-) Segerstam's recording is available on YouTube. I made sure there was at least one recording available on YouTube for every Symphony that was chosen in this continuation of the Saturday Symphony. This one had several votes from members here.


Okay, will do.:tiphat:


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I think I've heard this work only once, a few years ago, so I don't remember all that much about it; I'll also listen to the Segerstam recording.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

For those that need it...as there are only 3 recordings of this work.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I found a recording by Dausgaard and the Danish National Radio Symphony which I can stream so I will listen to that. No picture to post though. I agree with RDB, a lot of the fun of Saturday Symphony is listening to works you are unfamiliar with. Per Norgard certainly qualifies in my case!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Mahlerian said:


> I think I've heard this work only once, a few years ago, so I don't remember all that much about it; I'll also listen to the Segerstam recording.


I've owned this CD for a few years. After several spins, I prefer the concerto to the symphony. Both encompass fascinating sound worlds, but I can't retain much of anything when the music is over. A good excuse to listen again!


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

D Smith said:


> I found a recording by Dausgaard and the Danish National Radio Symphony which I can stream so I will listen to that. No picture to post though. I agree with RDB, a lot of the fun of Saturday Symphony is listening to works you are unfamiliar with. Per Norgard certainly qualifies in my case!


I'll listen to that one as well


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Pugg said:


> Okay, will do.:tiphat:


Don't give up before the second half. After just giving this another listen, I'd say it's a pretty fantastic choral symphonic extravaganza! There's plenty of modern and traditional elements arranged in an innovative style to interest a wide variety of listeners.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Segerstam and Dausgaard give very different views on this work. Dausgaard´s is perhaps a bit more emotional. There´s also an older Vetö recording.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Also Segerstam/Danish NRSO for me. 

I've heard this only once before. Norgard's symphonies seem to vary a lot in style.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Found this one from Spotify:


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Mika said:


> Found this one from Spotify:
> 
> View attachment 87691


Ditto for me also


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Actually there are 4 versions of this symphony in spotify. Will take another one also.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Mika said:


> Actually there are 4 versions of this symphony in spotify. Will take another one also.


Interesting; on top of my head, there are 3 different recordings, Vetö´s being released twice on Dacapo, plus Segerstam and Dausgaard.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

joen_cph said:


> Interesting; on top of my head, there are 3 different recordings, Vetö´s being released twice on Dacapo, plus Segerstam and Dausgaard.


You are right. All of those are in Spotify.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

realdealblues said:


> That's all part of the fun, trying something new ;-) Segerstam's recording is available on YouTube. I made sure there was at least one recording available on YouTube for every Symphony that was chosen in this continuation of the Saturday Symphony. This one had several votes from members here.


I did this morning realdealblues, alas it's not floating my boat.


----------



## LarryShone (Aug 29, 2014)

Hmm not for me I think.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

LarryShone said:


> Hmm not for me I think.





> That's all part of the fun, trying something new ;-) Segerstam's recording is available on YouTube. I made sure there was at least one recording available on YouTube for every Symphony that was chosen in this continuation of the Saturday Symphony. This one had several votes from members here.


Try it, see the reply I've got from passing, quote beneath yours .


----------



## LarryShone (Aug 29, 2014)

Pugg said:


> Try it, see the reply I've got from passing, quote beneath yours .


My boat didn't float either


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Segerstam. My boat is floating. His concept of an infinity series is an exciting innovation to me. But as they say, chacun a son gout.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I found it intriguing but not compelling and worth a second listen sometime in the future.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Pugg said:


> I did this morning realdealblues, alas it's not floating my boat.


I did not care for it also.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

D Smith said:


> I found it intriguing but not compelling and worth a second listen sometime in the future.


I am not, enough things to explore.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Pugg said:


> I am not, enough things to explore.


Esp works depending on math.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

LarryShone said:


> My boat didn't float either


Let's keep it that way.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

D Smith said:


> I found it intriguing but not compelling and worth a second listen sometime in the future.


Kinda odd statement not compelling but worth a second listening?


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Kinda odd statement not compelling but worth a second listening?


try it like this 

"I found it intriguing, but not compelling and worth a second listen sometime in the future."


----------

